# Grilled potatoes/onions



## bill0830 (Nov 16, 2007)

I got this recipe from my newphew on a recent camping trip and is really simply. Slice raw potatoes and oniions. Place on tin foil and brush with butter/oil. Place on the grill along with your meat. Turn the potatoes in foil over the same time you turn the meat over. Usually takes around 20 minutes.


----------



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

we do these all the time, love them


----------



## mailfire99 (Nov 16, 2007)

love grilled taters and onions on the campfire


----------



## poster288 (Jan 3, 2008)

*Reply*

It is the best thing while camping, we always grill potatoes and onions


----------



## sabre (May 10, 2009)

you can do this also with zucchini, and other vegetables. Taste great


----------



## mark (Nov 8, 2008)

We love 'em too, but we put in onion, pepper, italian seasoning, garlic and a little paprika, hhmmmm good


----------

